# Strava vs Cyclemeter



## Jerrad (Oct 23, 2014)

For the past year i've been using cycle meter to track my distances, stats, maps, ect.
Everyone else I know uses Strava, and I feel like I would feel more connected, being able to see and compete with other peoples stats if I used Strava.
What are your thoughts on the pros and cons of each, and is there a way to transfer my stats/maps/times from cyclemeter to strava?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Iv'e used both ,I think that the meters are more accurate. Strava seems to over estimate the footie's .


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Can you download your tracks from Cyclemeter? Or, do you still have them somewhere? Strava lets you do bulk uploads.

You could also just start using it and see if you like it. Don't sweat the transfer unless it clicks for you. It's free unless you feel like paying for the premium features. I don't think they're a big deal, though I might feel differently if I had a power meter.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Strava had been the most accurate for me. I tried a couple other apps and it seemed they always lost connection, wore down the battery, or were not very accurate. I use Strava more to challenge myself and to keep track of mileage.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I use both, usually simultaneously. I like cyclometer because it tracks the whole ride. Strava focuses mainly on short segments. I don't really use Strava to compete, but rather to give me a feel for how other riders are riding on bits of a trail. Just because someone is faster, that doesnt make them better. It could be they are just less risk-adverse. But, you still get a bit of a feel.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I logged my first MTB ride on Strava, but since I have been using it on the road, I can see how people can easily transform into Stravatards.


----------

